# Las weapons



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

im sure its been done before, just trying to get a tally. Pls no commanet about the yummy chip thing. To each his own way.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't care if it is grammatically incorrect, that is the way to say it lol.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think that it matters what country you are from, American's will probably say it "Layz" due to their dialect of English where as people from NZ, Australia, UK etc will most likely say Laas as is the right way of saying it


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the bottom one is correct.

[edit : neither of the above are correct. however the below is.]


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Neither. I pronounce it 'lazz', to rhyme with 'jazz'.

Though as it's a shortened form of 'laser' it should be pronounced 'laze' (rhymes with haze).

Though as there are quite complicated phonological rules for pronunciation of vowels in English depending in whether the vowels are followed by single or multiple consonants, it should really be pronounced 'lazz'.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I'm with the Orc; I say "lazz".


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I used to say laze, but all of my friends say lazz, so now I've started saying lazz just because of sheer repitition.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

im with orc. lazz.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

No over here in America i still hear it mostly as lazz too, thats ho wi heard it so thats how i pronounce it :lol:


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Layz. Layzer beams. Not lazzer. That's my reasoning.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Is anybody else finding it amusing how many different spellings of Las are :lol:


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I live in Oklahoma, which is as far away from a GW headquarters or a dictionary as you can possibly be without exiting the lower atmosphere, and I've NEVER heard anyone pronounce it "layz."


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Nice one, Flam! :lol:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Antioch said:


> Layz. Layzer beams. Not lazzer. That's my reasoning.


Mine too.


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

i'm with ork

lazz is right


----------



## Warboss Rustynail (May 18, 2007)

i'm with ork

lazz is right

i'm with that 

or glorified torch


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

LAZZ-gun, LAZZ-pistol, LAYZ-cannon 

A Layz-cannon just sounds so awesome! I just wish i had one...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i usually call them flashlights in a sentences like this

"stop blinding my marines with your weak flashlights"


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

:shock: y-you call LAYZ cannons FLASHLIGHTS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??! BUT THE POWER, THE TASTE.... HOW COULD YOU??????!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :wah: :wah: :wah: :wah: :wah: :wah: :wah: :wah: :wah:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i mean i call lasguns flashlights not lascannons


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

well not quite wut i was expectiong, but i guess it can be pronounced any way seen fit. (presonally i still like to say Laser-version) Perhaps we should call customer service (or wutever its called) and ask for how to say it :lol: .


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Lass.


----------



## Iron Warrior Tarn (Jul 16, 2007)

lazz.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

As we're talking about cheese lists on another thread, I thought I'd resurrect this with the blindingly obvious comment "I think it rhymes with plas."

:cyclops:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I say Laz like Jazz.

and yes, is should rhyme with Plasma


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I can see someone mistaking a lascannon for a flash light, 
Bill: Bob shine that light over at me for a moment.
Bob: Okie Bill give me one second to turn it on,ummm oh there...
Bob: Umm Bill, Bill where did u go


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

LAZZZ, like JAZZ.

Hehehehe, Emperor's Children have Jazzguns...IG have Lasguns.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm from America, everyone I've ever heard says Lazz rather than Laze.

I think it's just a matter of the syllables fitting together more naturally. 'lazgun' just rolls more naturally than 'lazegun' to me, at least.

'lazz' is also the natural reading of the word 'Las'

If you see "Las" written down, your brain pronounces it "Lazz" 

Likewise, "Lasgun" is spelled to be pronounced "Lazz-gun" Read the word without the context of 'short for laser gun' See 'lasgun' in a vacuum and your brain automaticaly pronounces it as 'lazzgun'

If it was meant to be pronounced "Laze" then they would have written the word as "Lasegun" wouldn't they? See Lasegun on its own and the natural pronunciation from the reading is 'lazegun'


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I hear "las" like laser more often than "lazz", though I pronounce it "lazz." It's hard to read too much into pronunciation around here when a solid 75% of the population are ********. :lol:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Elchimpster said:


> LAZZZ, like JAZZ.
> 
> Hehehehe, Emperor's Children have Jazzguns...IG have Lasguns.


Sonic Blasters are now Jazz guns from now on. :lol: Now what to call the Sonic Blaster OOPs I Meant Blastmaster.........

Yep I say Lazz as in Jazz too. ( The Rhyme with Plas applies as well.)


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Lazz. It's not necessary correct, it's just how I say it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> ...
> Sonic Blasters are now Jazz guns from now on. :lol: Now what to call the Sonic Blaster OOPs I Meant Blastmaster.........


How about _really cool_ jazzguns, man? 8) 

:cyclops:


----------



## Das Boogie Man (Aug 26, 2007)

i still call em LAZZ with emphasis on the z --guns and oh...i also mock the other guys puny guns!!! even the LasCannon....you have a LasCannon?? well i got a RAILGUN HA HA HA HA...*opponent pulls out 4 LasCannons*....ohh damn


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Blastmaster = Jazzcannon ;-)

As far as I'm concerned, given the spelling of the word, 'lazz-gun' is the proper pronunciation. It it were meant to sound like laser they should've put an E in there


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Buffering Buggertash ! Thats Great, consider it purloined.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I presume you mean "jazzcannon".

It's good, sounds slightly porno, but then ... _ Buffering Buggertash _ - how porno is that?

:cyclops:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Erm.... Slaanesh, multibreasted Daemons, kinky boots and all that.









I herby find myself guilty of thread derailment......


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well since its been derailed already I'll just say this:

Nice new Avatar Vash


----------

